# flared "dirt drops" for commuting/touring?



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have some Origin 8 Gary 2 bars that I was planning to put on my mountain bike, but if that does not work out, i think they would work well on my old Trek 400 commuter. it has some plain old school aluminum drops and Cane Creek levers on it now. anyone tried flared dirt drop type bars on a road bike?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup. Works well. I've been riding bell laps for the past months, but like the width of flared drops. I'm a bigger guy and the width in the drops on my Gary I bars is pretty comfy


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I was going to go with a woodchipper for touring, but I didn't like the width in terms of exposure to the wind. For the commute I think I might like it, and for the trail it would be great. When you're talking about touring it's all about personal comfort in my opinion... do what feels good!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*If you, like me ride the hoods*

a majority of the time the flare of the dirt drops did a number on the wrists. But then again im old and cranky so....

Love the cowbells


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Try an inbetween like the Cowbell. I have it on my cross bike which doubles as commuter, singletrack rider, and endurance road. Work great for everything!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mack_turtle said:


> I have some Origin 8 Gary 2 bars that I was planning to put on my mountain bike, but if that does not work out, i think they would work well on my old Trek 400 commuter. it has some plain old school aluminum drops and Cane Creek levers on it now. anyone tried flared dirt drop type bars on a road bike?


On-One Midge bars are the only thing I ride, on and off road.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

shiggy said:


> On-One Midge bars are the only thing I ride, on and off road.


Do these bars work at all with the lower end shimano 2303 brifters with a thumb nubbin for downshifts instead of having both shifters on the lever? I'm having trouble picturing whether I would be able to reach the nubbin on the inside of the shifters if they are on a flared bar...:skep:

this style


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i tried them on a 6.5 mile ride last night. the position on the hoods is way too low and my neck is hurting bad now. maybe i could make it work with a tall stem and ride mostly in the drops, but that defeats the multiple hand positions available on a road bike with drop bars. i'll give them a shot on my mtb when i find the right levers and/ or brakes for it.

I found a positive rise stem and I will try some moustache bars next.


----------

